# Superstition



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 1, 2006)

As Stevie Wonder says, 



> When you believe in things that you don´t understand,
> Then you suffer,
> Superstition ain´t the way



Superstition is pervasive in our culture. It is not confined to Romish religion ("Hocus pocus"), although we see gross idolatrous superstition in the prayers to saints, Hail Marys, crucifixes, etc. Nor is it limited to astrology and occultic practices. It manifests itself in commonly used expressions or customs engaged in by Christians such as "lucky" or "good luck" and knocking on wood. Even Christians sometimes speak of jinxes in sports or avoid the number 13. 

Superstitions abound both inside and outside the church. Another name for it is will-worship, for it ascribe power to others besides God, dishonors his name, and renders worship falsely. It is everywhere but it is not harmless. It ought not so to be. 

Westminster Larger Catechism:



> Q109. What are the sins forbidden in the second commandment?
> A. The sins forbidden in the second commandment are...all *superstitious* devices [m],...
> 
> [m] Acts 17:22 Then Paul stood in the midst of Mars' hill, and said, Ye men of Athens, I perceive that in all things ye are too *superstitious*. Col. 2:21-23 (Touch not; taste not; handle not; Which all are to perish with the using; ) after the commandments and doctrines of men? Which things have indeed a shew of wisdom in will worship, and humility, and neglecting of the body: not in any honour to the satisfying of the flesh.
> ...


_

Thomas Vincent on the Second Commandment:




Q. 7. What is the second great sin against this second commandment?
A. The second great sin against this second commandment is *superstition*.

Q. 8. What is the *superstition* forbidden in the second commandment?
A. The *superstition* forbidden in the second commandment, is the worshipping of God in any other way, or by any other means, than what he hath appointed in his Word, and thus adding human inventions unto God's institutions; which is will-worship, and condemned by the apostle. "Why, as though living in the world, are ye subject to ordinances (touch not, taste not, handle not, which all are to perish with the using), after the commandments and doctrines of men? which things have indeed a show of wisdom in will-worship.""” Col. 2:20-23. 

Q. 12. What is the idolatry and *superstition* of the Church of Rome in the worship of God?
A. The idolatry and *superstition* of the Church of Rome in the worship of God, is their idolatrous kneeling at the sacrament, asserting that the bread is turned into the real body of Christ; their idolatrous worshipping of Christ by the crucifix; their idolatrous pictures and images of God, which they bow before; their idolatrous bowing at the altars and towards the east; their idolatrous praying to angels and saints, especially to the Virgin Mary; their offering up the unbloody sacrifice of the host; their superstitious fastings and abstaining from flesh in Lent; their *superstitious* holidays; their *superstitious* priests' surplice.; their adding cream, oil, and spittle to the wafer, and signing with the cross in baptism; their baptizing of bells; their praying upon beads; and many more *superstitious* customs, for which there is not the least command in the Scripture.

Click to expand...


[Edited on 2-2-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]_


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 1, 2006)

This kind of thing has been bothering me a lot lately. Thanks for the post and reminder.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 1, 2006)

Great post.

What is particularly insidious about the Roman Catholic Church is not that they tolerate it but they _encourage_ superstition. Such superstition leads to the blatant worship of images, statues, and especially the Virgin Mary.

My brother's wife is Mexican. They were horrified that he had his son's hair cut before his first birthday. They ascribed his subsequent illnesses to it. Whenever a chld sneezes, they have to find something red and touch him with it. It's comical because it's so absurd.

As for we sophisticated modern white Evangelicals we don't have superstitions, do we? I believe the most pervasive superstitious practice in many Churches today is the Altar Call.


----------



## satz (Feb 2, 2006)

> It manifests itself in commonly used expressions or customs engaged in by Christians such as "lucky" or "good luck" and knocking on wood. Even Christians sometimes speak of jinxes in sports or avoid the number 13.



I think this kind of thing is a particular challenge for christians because it is so prevalent and seems so innoculous.

I do sometimes wonder though... when someone sometimes has a string of good or bad fortune based on spectacular coincidences, i know we shouldn't speak of good or bad luck... yet if the results are trivial in the grand scheme of life, it does seem strange to speak of Gods will. 

Anyone ever felt the same?


----------



## cupotea (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Great post.
> 
> What is particularly insidious about the Roman Catholic Church is not that they tolerate it but they _encourage_ superstition. Such superstition leads to the blatant worship of images, statues, and especially the Virgin Mary.
> ...



Papists also have novenas. We used to find them in the pews. Pieces of paper with a prayer to some idol (they call them "saints") requesting some benefit (healing, money, etc.). Then followed instructions to pray this prayer for 9 successive first Fridays, or 6 first Saturdays, or somesuch. Only then would the magic ... uh, I mean the results ... take place. And they were guaranteed!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Globachio_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> ...


I grew up in the Roman Catholic Church. My family is still very devout. I remember going to Penance and my act of contrition was 5 Our Fathers, 6 Hail Marys, and 4 Glory Be's. Completely arbitrary.

My grandmother would send me a card now and again that would tell me that a Mass was being celebrated for me after she contributed money to some monastery. I loved her dearly and now she's gone. I have little confidence that she's in heaven.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 2, 2006)

My favorite is and always will be St. Joe the Pro. When an RC wants to sell their house, (and I have heard of protestants doing this), you buy a statue of St. Joseph and have a priest bless it and then bury it in your yard upside down. I SAID UPSIDE DOWN!!!! You say the prayer written in the instructions and then your house is guaranteed to sell.

My wife use to work in a christian bookstore and they carried St. Joe statues to fill the demand of the area catholics. When these folks would come in they would try to be very discreet and coy. My wife would have fun with them. They would ask her if they sold St. Joseph statues. My wife would always show them the very expensive pewter st. joe. When they saw the price they would blanch. Just before they would give up in sorrow my wife would ask them, "Are you selling your home?" In great surprise they would ask, "How did you know?"

Then my wife would reach under the counter and pull up the special pvc joseph for a few bucks. They would always ask her how to use them and she would tell them the instructions were in the box.

On the one hand, she hated that the store catered to such superstition, on the other hand she enjoyed fleecing the foolish. I'm glad she is no longer in the business of providing 'the provider'.

One day she came home and told me that someone from the Baptist church I used to attend came in and bought a st. christoper medal for her husband to keep him safe. I nearly wretched.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 2, 2006)

I survived 12 years of RCC catechism. When I was 5 I started first grade. Every Friday night I spent the night with my grandparents and they would take me to catechism Sat. morning. My pagan grandfather was also a drinking buddy with my priest. My grandfather would help me learn my prayers. He told me to say, "Hail Mary, full of grace, four balls, take your base."

It all seems so cruel now but grampa was having a blast. I went to cathechism and recited the emended prayer for the sour 'sister mary somebody' and she hauled me up to the priest's office where he would ask me where I learned that. He called my grandfather and they had a good laugh and he asked my grandfather not to do that for 'sister mary somebody's' sake.

A few weeks later I asked if my little girlfriend Jo Marie could go with me. She was not catholic. So my grandfather told me to tell 'sister mary somebody' that she was not catholic but a 'prostitute'. I did! Another trip, another phone call, more laughter, except for the sour sister. This is all true, it really is.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> I survived 12 years of RCC catechism. When I was 5 I started first grade. Every Friday night I spent the night with my grandparents and they would take me to catechism Sat. morning. My pagan grandfather was also a drinking buddy with my priest. My grandfather would help me learn my prayers. He told me to say, "Hail Mary, full of grace, four guts, take your base."
> 
> It all seems so cruel now but grampa was having a blast. I went to cathechism and recited the emended prayer for the sour 'sister mary somebody' and she hauled me up to the priest's office where he would ask me where I learned that. He called my grandfather and they had a good laugh and he asked my grandfather not to do that for 'sister mary somebody's' sake.
> ...


 That's too funny!


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 2, 2006)

Interesting, the watchguard software turned my already distorted 'hail mary' into an even stranger phrase. I didn't say 'guts', I said the baseball phrase that leads to a walk. The opposite of 'three strikes'. Fascinating.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 2, 2006)

Now it's even more funny!!


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess worship and exaltation of man's _will_ is superstition?


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 2, 2006)

I would say that any religious experience, and that includes 'christian' experience, that cannot be linked to and validated by the documents of Holy Scripture is superstition.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> I survived 12 years of RCC catechism. When I was 5 I started first grade. Every Friday night I spent the night with my grandparents and they would take me to catechism Sat. morning. My pagan grandfather was also a drinking buddy with my priest. My grandfather would help me learn my prayers. He told me to say, "Hail Mary, full of grace, four guts, take your base."
> 
> It all seems so cruel now but grampa was having a blast. I went to cathechism and recited the emended prayer for the sour 'sister mary somebody' and she hauled me up to the priest's office where he would ask me where I learned that. He called my grandfather and they had a good laugh and he asked my grandfather not to do that for 'sister mary somebody's' sake.
> ...



Well, at least they were having a good time.....YIKES!! Trust you weren't too affected by your experiences. 

I had a few Catholics friends growing up, but they NEVER spoke of their church...never. I really didn't know much about the Catholic Church until I got to college.


----------



## Scott (Feb 2, 2006)

Ivan: You should have waited to post. You had the 13th post. Yikes!  As we know from the Hobbit, though, 14 is a lucky number, so I take it produly.


----------



## cupotea (Feb 2, 2006)

> My grandmother would send me a card now and again that would tell me that a Mass was being celebrated for me after she contributed money to some monastery. I loved her dearly and now she's gone. I have little confidence that she's in heaven.



The mass card is simply an indulgence. You pay for this thing and write the person's name in it. Then some priest somewhere lays it near the altar while he says mass. The idea is that the masses will accrue to your credit so that when you die you won't have to spend much time in purgatory. And the more masses said, the sooner your release from purgatory. The more money given, the more masses said. 

Also works for the dead. You may've seen them at the funeral home when a papist dies. There are even "mass card trees" designed to hold just mass cards.

Absolutely wretched.


----------



## cupotea (Feb 2, 2006)

> A few weeks later I asked if my little girlfriend Jo Marie could go with me. She was not catholic. So my grandfather told me to tell 'sister mary somebody' that she was not catholic but a 'prostitute'. I did! Another trip, another phone call, more laughter, except for the sour sister. This is all true, it really is.



That is HILARIOUS!!


----------



## Arch2k (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Thanks for the post and reminder.


----------



## SRoper (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been meaning to ask this, but what do you think about superstition in the name of tradition. For example I'm building a sailboat, and a friend (who is also building one) told me it's tradition to put a silver dollar in the mast box. I'm sure its from some superstition somewhere, but can such traditions be done innocently?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 3, 2006)

Speaking of superstition, I just got this stupid e-mail in my inbox today:



> *GUARDIAN ANGEL*
> Forward this message the same day you received it
> It may sound ridiculous, but it is right on time
> We believe that something is about to happen. Angels exist, only sometimes they haven't got wings and we call them friends; you are one of them
> ...


 I can't stand these things!!


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh Rich, how cunning. How can you resist not sending that to 7 of your friends (and ticking them off too!). What a sweet little angel!






Hey Adam, did you pose for this?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SRoper_
> I've been meaning to ask this, but what do you think about superstition in the name of tradition. For example I'm building a sailboat, and a friend (who is also building one) told me it's tradition to put a silver dollar in the mast box. I'm sure its from some superstition somewhere, but can such traditions be done innocently?



Here is what I found about this tradition:



> About the tradition of a coin under the mast of a ship:
> The tradition does live on. Its origin is to provide coins to pay the fare of the crew`s spirits across the River Styx if the ship and it crew are lost at sea and the crew cannot be buried in a traditional way. The US Navy follows the tradition to the extent of casting special coins and having a formal ceremony when the mast is set on new commissioned ships. Masts have been removed for repair or whatever and usually there has been something found there from when the ship was built.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Ivan: You should have waited to post. You had the 13th post. Yikes!  As we know from the Hobbit, though, 14 is a lucky number, so I take it produly.



You must be right!! My dog die, my wife ran away, and I'm now driving a pick-up!! 

OH DEAR!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by satz_
> 
> 
> > It manifests itself in commonly used expressions or customs engaged in by Christians such as "lucky" or "good luck" and knocking on wood. Even Christians sometimes speak of jinxes in sports or avoid the number 13.
> ...



The society we live in is not unlike the Athens of Paul's day where every sort of deity was worshipped, including the true but unknown God (to cover the bases). We are truly surrounded by idolatry and sometimes it is even sent directly to our inboxes. 

I think we are all tempted to ascribe blessings and hard providences to luck, fortune, chance, fate, destiny and a whole host of other sources apart from God. These words and the underlying concepts they represent are so pervasive that they even infect the language of Christians. There is nothing so small or mundane that it falls outside of God's providence; therefore, we ought to be careful to avoid ascribing events to the common idols that our minds, as Calvin would say, are so prone to invent. It is something to be on guard against as our Westminster Larger Catechism teaches us:



> Q105: What are the sins forbidden in the first commandment?
> A105: The sins forbidden in the first commandment are...and ascribing the praise of any good we either are, have, or can do, to fortune,[43] idols,[44] ourselves,[45] or any other creature.[46]
> 
> 43. I Sam. 6:7-9
> ...


----------



## Larry Hughes (Feb 3, 2006)

Andrew,

Great information. Another thing about Superstition that is lost on many with a more "religious" (in the bad way of the term) flavor in their thinking is not just the idea of "mystic", "charms", "luck" and etc... These types of superstition are more in the "religious" realm or "spiritual" per se. The more mystic types of superstition are picked up by most Christians as foolish. The more "earthy" ones if you will are not.

The types of Superstition that are superstition otherwise are a "belief" or adherance to a thing that is not necessarily "mystical" but unfounded or founded upon irrational thought (outside of a "magical" connotation). 

This is why Calvin and Luther both quite often referred to as also Superstious - adherence to things by those imposing legalisms (not necessarily mystically derived). Examples like food and drink (alcohol). Basically anything undermining the Gospel itself and irrational as to reality, unfounded anywhere except upon opinion of men (even if such men claimed the Scripture backed them up). Viewing it through the lens of the true pure Gospel and the freedom from it was the measure of a superstition or not. Such are unfounded and irrational both in a true sense of the Christian faith and reality altogether.

Ergo, many churches would scoff and laugh at an obvious superstition such as a "lucky charm", yet be blinded to a superstition in their own midst in the form of a legalism that would say, "The really spiritual man will/will not (fill in the blank).

Ldh


----------



## cupotea (Feb 3, 2006)

Not sure about Calvin, but I know Luther resorted to horoscopes.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 3, 2006)

Larry,

I agree completely. The nature of superstition is such that it is not confined to gross idolatry or magical incantations but can be quite subtle and perhaps all the more dangerous in such a form. Idolatry by degrees, as it were. Piety that is not founded upon the word of God is necessarily irrational and will affect not only how we view God and his providence and worship the true God or idols of our own making but also areas of, as you mentioned, Christian liberty and our Christian walk in general.

[Edited on 2-3-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## satz (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ......
> 
> The society we live in is not unlike the Athens of Paul's day where every sort of deity was worshipped, including the true but unknown God (to cover the bases). We are truly surrounded by idolatry and sometimes it is even sent directly to our inboxes.
> ...



Andrew, thanks for yet another well thought out response.

To take an example though, say in sports when a goal is scored based on 'how the ball bounces', we christians know that God is actively involved in even that. Yet to say that a goal or something similar was 'God's will' seems to be to be attributing God's intentions to something very frivolous and trivial. Which is why whilst i know it is wrong to say something like 'What a lucky goal', yet i wonder what kind of langugue i should use in its place.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by satz_
> Andrew, thanks for yet another well thought out response.
> 
> To take an example though, say in sports when a goal is scored based on 'how the ball bounces', we christians know that God is actively involved in even that. Yet to say that a goal or something similar was 'God's will' seems to be to be attributing God's intentions to something very frivolous and trivial. Which is why whilst i know it is wrong to say something like 'What a lucky goal', yet i wonder what kind of langugue i should use in its place.



Mark,

This is a very good practical question. I have wrestled with it myself being the sports fan that I am. 

Sports per se are a lawful form of recreation. They are games of skill but the outcome of an athlete's actions is not set in stone. It is right to recognize the hand of providence which is involved in the outcome of a sporting match. I do not feel it is imperative to say something like "what a blessed shot!" when my favorite team scores a basketball goal  Nor would I pray for a particular outcome between two particular teams. See my comments on games of skill and associated prayers and lots here. I would instead say something like "good shot!" There is nothing wrong with giving credit to the athlete for his skill. 

Yet there are particular temptations for athletes and spectators to ascribe power and success to someone or something other than God. When this happens, it is important to reaffirm the sovereignty of God over all of life, including sports. For example, one does not usually think of archery as a demonstration of the sovereignty of God. (One might think of the providence involved in the story of William Tell, but that's another thread.) However, 1 Kings 22.34 makes an important point about a man who shot an arrow in battle without aiming it at anything in particular and yet it accomplished God's providential purpose. 

Many athletes are prone to think they need to draw on their own level of self-confidence for success. Or they go through certain vain rituals before taking the bat in order to hit the ball. Or they wear lucky charms in order not to jinx themselves. Or when an amazing shot is made they ascribe it to pure luck or being in the zone. Or they ostentatiously kneel and point to heaven after scoring a touchdown. 

Why is gambling so often associated with sports? People see that the outcome of events are not known to us, yet with skill and "a little luck" the outcome may be favorable and profitable if "Lady Luck" is with them. 

What does the humble or faithful Christian athlete or spectator say when they are successful in sports? In all humility, they might say "my success is of the Lord" or "I am thankful the help of my teammates, my coach, my family, etc." What is the purpose of sports after all? Is it to win at all costs? Is to win for bragging rights? Or do we take captive every thought for Christ, even our motives for playing sports? We keep the games in perspective, like Eric Liddell did. Our Christian values must permeate our atheletic endeavors. We acquit ourselves honorably in the service of Christ. When the context is appropriate we attribute our success humbly to the Lord and to all those who have helped us, but we do not ascribe it to luck like the world does. When we miss, we should take responsibility. When we achieve success, we should avoid the idolatry and vanity to which we are prone and rather give glory to God. God is glorified in sports when we give him the honor due to his name, even in the smallest of details.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 3, 2006)

John Calvin on superstition:



> 1.Superstition
> 
> But though experience testifies that a seed of religion isdivinely sown in all, scarcely one in a hundred is found whocherishes it in his heart, and not one in whom it grows to maturityso far is it from yielding fruit in its season. Moreover, while somelose themselves in superstitious observances, and others, of setpurpose, wickedly revolt from God, the result is, that, in reward tothe true knowledge of him, all are so degenerate, that in no part ofthe world can genuine godliness be found. In saying that some fallaway into superstition, I mean not to insinuate that their excessiveabsurdity frees them from guilt; for the blindness under which theylabour is almost invariably accompanied with vain pride andstubbornness. Mingled vanity and pride appear in this, that whenmiserable men do seek after God, instead of ascending higher thanthemselves as they ought to do, they measure him by their own carnalstupidity, and neglecting solid inquiry, fly off to indulge theircuriosity in vain speculation. Hence, they do not conceive of him inthe character in which he is manifested, but imagine him to bewhatever their own rashness has devised. This abyss standing open,they cannot move one footstep without rushing headlong todestruction. With such an idea of God, nothing which they mayattempt to offer in the way of worship or obedience can have anyvalue in his sight, because it is not him they worship, but, insteadof him, the dream and figment of their own heart. This corruptprocedure is admirably described by Paul, when he says, that"thinking to be wise, they became fools" (Rom. 1: 22.) He hadpreviously said that "they became vain in their imaginations," butlest any should suppose them blameless, he afterwards adds that theywere deservedly blinded, because, not contented with sober inquiry,because, arrogating to themselves more than they have any title todo, they of their own accord court darkness, nay, bewitch themselveswith perverse, empty show. Hence it is that their folly, the resultnot only of vain curiosity, but of licentious desire and overweeningconfidence in the pursuit of forbidden knowledge, cannot be excused. -- _Institutes_, I.IV.I


----------



## Larry Hughes (Feb 4, 2006)

Andrew,

Excellent!

Ldh


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 25, 2006)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSO5uFBvcDc]Stevie Wonder -- Superstition[/ame]


----------



## crhoades (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Stevie Wonder -- Superstition



So should we be able to sing this alongside the psalms in corporate worship?  You crack me up.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



 If you sing this song before breakfast, you'll cry before dinner.


----------

